# New victim of "service animal refusal". Erm...



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Original tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/641098759951282176
Instagram feed tagged with the dog's name:
https://instagram.com/explore/tags/choppathefrenchie/

Thanks hon, perfect example!


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

LOL what exactly qualifies as a "service animal" these days?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

She doesn't appear disabled.
That dog cannot do a service for himself.
I once had a pax with a service dog. She was blind. It was very clear the dog was trained, was her companion and I never hesitated accommodating them both in my car.

What really missing in these tweets is:
1. She must tell what the disability is
2. She must tell how the dog is helping her.

As drivers, we have to ask these questions if it is not evident that the dog is a service dog.

CORRECTION: " the only questions we may ask are:
(1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform"


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

eyewall said:


> LOL what exactly qualifies as a "service animal" these days?


Anything that isn't a human.... apparently.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/06/17/kangaroo-ban-service-animals-wisconsin_n_7602716.html

http://blog.ncpad.org/2010/12/13/6-of-the-most-unusual-service-animals/


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> ***** betta have that paperwork. Also, we don't have to do it cause we aren't employees, right?


According to the email I received this morning, we're not supposed to ask for paperwork. I guess we are expected to take the pax at their word about service animals.

"SERVICE ANIMALS
The Americans With Disabilities Act, or ADA, requires you to accept service animals on rides. It also says you cannot ask a rider what their disability is or to show proof of disability or service animal certification.

These animals come in all shapes & sizes and are not always dogs. Not sure if a rider's animal is a service animal? Just ask! If they say yes, the ADA says you must accommodate them."


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> She doesn't appear disabled.
> That dog cannot do a service for himself.
> I once had a pax with a service dog. She was blind. It was very clear the dog was trained, was her companion and I never hesitated accommodating them both in my car.
> 
> ...


I wish that were true, but as a driver, you can only ask IF it's a service animal, not what it does, etc. Uber just sent an email about that last weekend. Here's what it said about service animals:

SERVICE ANIMALS
The Americans With Disabilities Act, or ADA, requires you to accept service animals on rides. It also says you cannot ask a rider what their disability is or to show proof of disability or service animal certification.

These animals come in all shapes & sizes and are not always dogs. Not sure if a rider's animal is a service animal? Just ask! If they say yes, the ADA says you must accommodate them.​


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

ATX 22 said:


> According to the email I received this morning, we're not supposed to ask for paperwork. I guess we are expected to take the pax at their word about service animals.
> 
> "SERVICE ANIMALS
> The Americans With Disabilities Act, or ADA, requires you to accept service animals on rides. It also says you cannot ask a rider what their disability is or to show proof of disability or service animal certification.
> ...


Which basically means we are being forced to accept all animals in as long as pax doesn't mind to lie. Another step towards the robocabs!


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

You can thank your politicians. Look, the ADA serves a valid purpose, problem is, it is so full of "left to interpretation" that it has become a joke. Many businesses have been forced out of business because of the ADA. Now you have everybody and their dog seeking to have their pet declared a service animal. Why? Because if you are flying somewhere and you want to take your German Shepherd, you have to pay the airline to take the dog. If you get the dog declared a "service animal", that means the airlines has to let the dog come onto the plane, free of charge. Who the hell isn't a little concerned about flying these days? So tell the doc you get nervous and you need "Fluffy", your crazy-ass pit bull, to help calm you and..... by the way doc, besides giving me a butt load of pills, can you please declare Fluff to be a service animal?


----------



## leadcurescancer (Jan 19, 2015)

Seriously you are going to reject someone with what we call an assistance dog? Have you any idea these people rely on public transport almost exclusively? The dogs are clean and well trained, get over yourselves the attitude shows you are shallow and immature, completely lacking empathy.
As everyone says lets hope it does not happen to you. Wonder what you might say then.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

I think I'm developing an allergy as I'm typing this. From now on I'm allergic to all animals without service harness with handle.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

leadcurescancer said:


> Seriously you are going to reject someone with what we call an assistance dog? Have you any idea these people rely on public transport almost exclusively? The dogs are clean and well trained, get over yourselves the attitude shows you are shallow and immature, completely lacking empathy.
> As everyone says lets hope it does not happen to you. Wonder what you might say then.


Nobody is complaining about real service animals here. Take a look at the instagram pictures in original topic and tell me that's a service dog.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Red said:


> I think I'm developing an allergy as I'm typing this. From now on I'm allergic to all animals without service harness with handle.


I agree. Just because someone tells you their dog, cat, snake, kangaroo etc. is a "service animal" doesn't make it so. Ask to see the paperwork or leave their ass at the curb. Obviously if they are blind, their animal will be designated. I have no problem taking anyone with a service animal.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Red said:


> Which basically means we are being forced to accept all animals in as long as pax doesn't mind to lie. Another step towards the robocabs!


The passenger can lie, but laws are catching up with that. In Florida, you can go to jail for it. I don't know how you do anything about it when you can't even ask, but it should at least dissuade _some_ people from lying.

"The state of Florida has taken a stance and decided to do something about this issue. As reported by ConsumerAffairs.com, as of July 1, anyone who lies about having a guide or service animal could face up to 60 days in jail or pay a $500 fine. The law also punishes any merchant or business owner who denies anyone with a service dog, resulting in a $500 fine and 30 days of community service."​
From: http://www.pet360.com/dog/lifestyle...-face-the-consequences/XtLGAprf8E-DGoQuCXfITg


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

leadcurescancer said:


> Seriously you are going to reject someone with what we call an assistance dog? Have you any idea these people rely on public transport almost exclusively? The dogs are clean and well trained, get over yourselves the attitude shows you are shallow and immature, completely lacking empathy.
> As everyone says lets hope it does not happen to you. Wonder what you might say then.


I think we are just talking about the fake ones and dishonest people passing off their French bulldog as a legitimate service dog.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

I'd rather give a ride to lying scum than inadvertently inconvenience a legitimately disabled individual.

I've heard of people placing nasty notes on cars parked in handicapped spaces by people who didn't LOOK handicapped but actually were.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

This is your Congress folks. The ADA is an example of what your government does for you. Pelosi said we have to pass it before we know what's in it. This is what you pay these people to do to you. Surely we all agree that service animals are important and provide assistance to those in need. However, everybody seems to have PTSD these days and that's all it takes. I believe in the need for legit folks to use legit service animals... but like all things US government, anything they create is subject to abuse.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

leadcurescancer said:


> Seriously you are going to reject someone with what we call an assistance dog? Have you any idea these people rely on public transport almost exclusively? The dogs are clean and well trained, get over yourselves the attitude shows you are shallow and immature, completely lacking empathy.
> As everyone says lets hope it does not happen to you. Wonder what you might say then.


*Shanina Shaik* is a model from Melbourne, Australia. Born February 1991 (24 years old)...
She moved to New York City when she was 17 years after being discovered by New York Model Management.
She resides in her own apartment with *her dog Choppa* (Choppathefrenchie).

Meet Shanina (out in the dusty sand of Burning Man):
















And her dog, Choppa:









Per US Dog Registry (http://usdogregistry.org/): _"Service dogs help with performing a function for a person that is limited by a disability."_

Per Uber: "_The Americans With Disabilities Act, or ADA, requires you to accept service animals on rides. It also says you cannot ask a rider what their disability is or to show proof of disability or service animal certification."_

However, the Department of Justice allows businesses to ask only two questions of individuals with service dogs:
1._ Is the dog needed because of a disability? _
2. _What task is the dog trained to perform to mitigate the disability?_

http://www.petful.com/service-dog-report.pdf

Maybe as service providers, we are limited to what we say to the client on the subject. However, the general public should take issue with liars and those abusing rights and services that are designed to help those who need it. Not to mention, there are circumstances where we, even as service providers, have a right to say no.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

What I don't understand is why the cars that park in handicapped designated spaces are required to have permit displayed, but somehow service animal certificate is so difficult to carry/have available on demand?
It started with blind people that are obviously disabled and do not need any other proof, but since so many others are jumping on the train now, laws have to be updated.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Red said:


> What I don't understand is why the cars that park in handicapped designated spaces are required to have permit displayed, but somehow service animal certificate is so difficult to carry/have available on demand?
> It started with blind people that are obviously disabled and do not need any other proof, but since so many others are jumping on the train now, laws have to be updated.


I think because then you are crossing over into HIPPA and it's privacy protection.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> According to the email I received this morning, we're not supposed to ask for paperwork. I guess we are expected to take the pax at their word about service animals.
> 
> "SERVICE ANIMALS
> The Americans With Disabilities Act, or ADA, requires you to accept service animals on rides. It also says you cannot ask a rider what their disability is or to show proof of disability or service animal certification.
> ...


I guess I hope she has documents if it comes down to Uber investigating and the driver being deactivated.

This dog is probably a therapy dog. Therapy being that she has anxiety and the dog calms her down.

(Ps to the mod, didn't call a member the b word, just the rider but I will watch my name calling. )


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Red said:


> Which basically means we are being forced to accept all animals in as long as pax doesn't mind to lie. Another step towards the robocabs!


But you do accept all kinds of animals every day, they are called Uber Pax, a dog should be the least of your concerns.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

U.S. Department of Justice Rules on Assistance Dogs to Become Stricter March 15, 2011:
http://www.workinglikedogs.com/2011...stance-dogs-to-become-stricter-march-15-2011/

_When the ADA was enacted, most service animals were "seeing-eye" dogs that assisted blind or sight-impaired persons. In most cases, these dogs were highly trained and, because of their extensive training, were not likely to create a nuisance or a sanitary problem.

Over time, however, a variety of species came to be characterized by their owners as service animals, including pigs, horses, monkeys, snakes, lizards, birds, and rodents. Also, dogs and other animals that merely provide emotional comfort to their owners also have been characterized as service animals.

*This proliferation of creatures claimed to be service animals has posed obvious problems for many restaurants and hotels in terms of safety, sanitation, and disturbance of other guests. Until now, however, proprietors were largely powerless to bar these types of animals from their establishments.*

*The U.S. Department of Justice has issued new regulations effective March 15, 2011, however, which will substantially limit the types of animals that will qualify as service animals under the ADA.*

First, only dogs (and miniature horses in some cases) will qualify as service animals under the new regulations. "Other species of animals, whether wild or domestic, trained or untrained," will not qualify. The new regulations, however, do not place limits on breed or size of dog.

Second, the dog must be "individually trained to do work or perform tasks for the benefit of an individual with a disability, including a physical, sensory, psychiatric, intellectual, or other mental disability." The regulations go on to state that the work or tasks performed by the service animal must be directly related to the handler's disability. Examples of work or tasks set forth in the regulations include:

a. Assisting sight-impaired persons with navigation or other tasks
b. Alerting hearing-impaired persons to the presence of people or sounds
c. Providing nonviolent protection or rescue work
d. Pulling a wheelchair
e. Assisting an individual during a seizure
f. Alerting an individual to the presence of allergens
g. Retrieving items such as medicine or the telephone
h. Providing physical support and assistance with balance and stability to individuals with mobility impairments
i. Helping persons with psychiatric and neurological disabilities by preventing or interrupting impulsive or destructive behaviors

*Under the new regulations, the mere "provision of emotional support, well-being, comfort, or companionship does not constitute work or tasks" for purposes of the definition of service animal. *Thus, animals that provide only comfort or emotional support for their owners will no longer qualify as service animals....

The regulations provide that a public accommodation may ask an individual with a disability to remove a service animal from the premises if the animal is not housebroken, or if the animal is out of control, and the animal's handler does not take effective action to control it. (Ordinarily, the regulations state, a service animal shall have a harness, leash, or other tether, unless the person with a disability is unable to use a harness, leash, or tether or the use of such a device would interfere with the animal's ability to perform its work or tasks.) If a service animal is removed for any of these reasons, the person with a disability must still be permitted to access the establishment's goods, services, or accommodations without the animal being present.

The regulations also confirm that a public accommodation is not responsible for the care or supervision of a service animal.
_


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Curious what cases require/allow a miniature horse...
That would be an interesting ride in a Toyota Prius.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Disabilities are not always visible, so "she doesn't look disabled" is a really ignorant way to go about this. 

Service animals comes in all shape, sizes, species, and breeds. It doesn't have to be a German Shepherd to detect seizure, etc. Your precious car will survive the rare instance an animal comes along and the even more rare instance someone is willing to lie about disability just to bring their pet along. 1300 rides in 5 months and I've had a service animal once.

I truly hope every self righteous driver refusing service animals faces an appropriate lawsuit. You don't want to have to accomodate persons with disabilities in your car? Stop using your car as a business.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I am allergic to just about any fur bearing animal. I have 2 dogs that I acquired BEFORE I learned of my animal allergy. They are not allowed in my car, bedroom or on any furniture. My house is vacuumed almost daily with a vacuum cleaner that has a HEPA filter. I refuse to rehome them and try to keep allergies at bay with combinations of allergy medications and regular shots. My 2 furry friends will have a home with me for the rest of their lives but when the times comes when I must say goodbye, I will not get another. Bottom line, no dogs in the passenger compartment but are welcome to ride in the bed.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> This is your Congress folks. The ADA is an example of what your government does for you. Pelosi said we have to pass it before we know what's in it


I think you're confusing the ADA (1990) with the ACA ("Obamacare"). However, both are good examples of well-intentioned laws that unfortunately place far too many burdens on business.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> I am allergic to just about any fur bearing animal. I have 2 dogs that I acquired BEFORE I learned of my animal allergy. They are not allowed in my car, bedroom or on any furniture. My house is vacuumed almost daily with a vacuum cleaner that has a HEPA filter. I refuse to rehome them and try to keep allergies at bay with combinations of allergy medications and regular shots. My 2 furry friends will have a home with me for the rest of their lives but when the times comes when I must say goodbye, I will not get another. Bottom line, no dogs in the passenger compartment but are welcome to ride in the bed.


Then this job is not for you, if that's the case, then you should have a respirator mask available in your car "for you", and a small handy car vac to vacuum after the animal has exited your car.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> I guess I hope she has documents if it comes down to Uber investigating and the driver being deactivated.
> 
> This dog is probably a therapy dog. Therapy being that she has anxiety and the dog calms her down.
> 
> (Ps to the mod, didn't call a member the b word, just the rider but I will watch my name calling. )


Point is, we can only ask if it's a service animal, not its function.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I said I will transport them, just not in the passenger compartment. It's moot anyways, I grew a brain and quit Uber months ago.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

ADA Requirements: http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm

From the document above: "*Beginning on March 15, 2011, only dogs are recognized as service animals under titles II and III of the ADA*."

To anyone claiming a dog is a service animal, we can ask only 2 questions:
"When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions:* (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform.* Staff cannot ask about the person's disability, require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task."


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> Disabilities are not always visible, so "she doesn't look disabled" is a really ignorant way to go about this.
> Service animals comes in all shape, sizes, species, and breeds. It doesn't have to be a German Shepherd to detect seizure, etc. Your precious car will survive the rare instance an animal comes along and the even more rare instance someone is willing to lie about disability just to bring their pet along. 1300 rides in 5 months and I've had a service animal once.
> I truly hope every self righteous driver refusing service animals faces an appropriate lawsuit. You don't want to have to accomodate persons with disabilities in your car? Stop using your car as a business.


Seriously chill out. Most of us are not refusing valid cases.

There are rules in our society that are a bit out of control. This is one example of where people abuse the provisions put in place for those who need it.
While we may not be able to ask her what her disability is, we have listed the questions that CAN be legally asked (see above posts).
Just because Uber tells us something, doesn't mean it is the truth or even the whole truth.
It is important that drivers know what we can and cannot do - based on law, not simply Uber's interpretation of it.

And frankly, as Americans who live and work in this society, we have every right to look at these kind of situations and question the logic.

_"even more rare instance someone is willing to lie about disability just to bring their pet along"_
Unfortunately, as we have seen in our society AND the kind of customers that tend to gravitate to ultra-low cost services, like Uber... the_ 'rarity' _is less rare and far more common than you are admitting.
Our society is full of people who simply want what they want and will lie, yell, scream, whine (and tweet) until they get it. Even Trump admits that he will whine to get what he wants and he is running for the highest office....

Look how quickly Uber responded to her tweet. If she gets a pass to bring her toy dog in an Uber as a service pet (without actually qualifying as one based on the criteria DOJ has provided), other people will take note of her success and cry foul in the same manner, even when they are in the wrong. Great system we have. Bad behavior is condoned and duplicated at the cost of everyone else.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a regular pax who had her golden retriever declared a "service animal" with some fishy paperwork online... Jet Blue took the dog no questions asked on a flight to NY and back.

I know most "service animals" (like the french bulldog) are bullshit... but can we risk deactivation knowing a pax can ***** to Uber about it? Our "partner" would never ask for proof.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

The_One said:


> But you do accept all kinds of animals every day, they are called Uber Pax, a dog should be the least of your concerns.


They don't shed. Mostly. :-D


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> 1300 rides in 5 months and I've had a service animal once.


Pretty sure I've got a good baseline for my statement.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have a regular pax who had her golden retriever declared a "service animal" with some fishy paperwork online... Jet Blue took the dog no questions asked on a flight to NY and back.
> 
> I know most "service animals" (like the french bulldog) are bullshit... but can we risk deactivation know a pax can ***** to Uber about it?


Actually now that I know that lying about it is punishable by prison time, in questionable situations I plan to inform pax that:
a) our conversation is being recorded
b) offence is punishable by prison time
c) I'm planning to submit a request to Uber for investigation along with pictures I'm about to take and the above-mentioned record of our conversation.

Since I'm not going to ask any questions I'm not supposed to ask I should be within legal boundaries  
Let's see how many will back off.


----------



## leadcurescancer (Jan 19, 2015)

Yup after close to 2000 rides I have had 1 animal in the car. Where is the drama? Our returned vets here in Australia get dogs to help them with PTSD, we have people who have assistance dogs for seizures, sometimes they just help people limited with some mobility. You just have to have faith that it's legit, here in Australia we are fortunate all assistance dogs must have a special coat that identifies them as such.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> 1300 rides in 5 months and I've had a service animal once. Pretty sure I've got a good baseline for my statement.





leadcurescancer said:


> Yup after close to 2000 rides I have had 1 animal in the car.


What the **** is this? A pissing contest? 
Should we whip out the tape measure and check for size?
Who gives a rats tail how many rides you gave.

I have given over 1500 trips and have had 3 people bring their dogs in the past 2 months... some claiming they were service dogs, others just lap dogs. Guess what, I bet it varies all over the nation.... Who gives a ****?

It still doesn't dismiss the point that people lie, that our system needs better accountability, and that businesses are getting hit with the brunt of the responsibility and forced to tippy toe, even when it is fairly clear the person is lying.
The idea that the '_customer is always right_' has been undermined by these liars who have no ethical backbone and it doesn't just end here with this issue. It's growing out of hand in many different scenarios. Even other customers find it offensive.



leadcurescancer said:


> Where is the drama? ...here in Australia we are fortunate all assistance dogs must have a special coat that identifies them as such.


Now that is funny. You criticize us for wanting a better system to identify service dogs, yet in your country, they have a better system.
_Let them eat cake_.. lmao. FU.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> It's moot anyways, I grew a brain and quit Uber months ago.


Well, if you want to use said brain (and, thus, have more leverage to imply that Uber drivers are brainless), perhaps you should avoid run-on sentences and the word "anyways."


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I know it's not the law, but If businesses are forced to accept service dogs, they should be furnished with some way to differentiate between legitimate service animals and some dirt bag try to pass off his pet as a "therapy dog"


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Excuse me but may my miniature horse service animal sit up front with you? Sure, load him/her in but the saddle may have to go in the trunk.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

As for the non-service dogs - all it takes is a courtesy warning call to the driver to make sure that he's OK with it and a bag-cage or a blanket to cover the seats for a bigger dog. But who cares about driver, right?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

someone call her fake service dog out on twitter. i am allergic to dogs, but i wouldnt mind a real service animal once in a blue moon. people are faking and lying about it now to take fifi with them all over.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

leadcurescancer said:


> Seriously you are going to reject someone with what we call an assistance dog? Have you any idea these people rely on public transport almost exclusively? The dogs are clean and well trained, get over yourselves the attitude shows you are shallow and immature, completely lacking empathy.
> As everyone says lets hope it does not happen to you. Wonder what you might say then.


Oh, someone is mad! We are all talking about the massive increase of service dogs out there. They are lying and taking advantage of the situation With service dogs. If you take them and think it is BS by how the dog acts, give them a 2 star. As the rating tumbles, the harder for an Uber veteran to pick up that shitty rated rider. That is the best way to not be picking up these liars.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> someone call her fake service dog out on twitter.


No kidding... did you see the replies so far... all supportive of her.. probably completely unaware of her Choppa or just as complicit.
You know Uber will be watching her twitter now.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

ok i did it, lets see how she responds. this is equal to faking abuse or faking being handicapped. not cool at all.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> No kidding... did you see the replies so far... all supportive of her.. probably completely unaware of her Choppa or just as complicit.
> You know Uber will be watching her twitter now.


 it really makes me mad, that these 20 somthing , i am important and you are not crowd, think they dont have to follow the rules, they are somehow special. i wish i see her in nyc , id squirt mustard on her while putting it on my hotdog. people have a real need for a service animal , this is entitled abuse.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> ok i did it, lets see how she responds. this is equal to faking abuse or faking being handicapped. not cool at all.


Just ask her two questions:
(1) _Is Choppa your service dog?_
(2) _What task is Choppa trained to perform to mitigate your disability?_
Maybe even link to the DOJ's stance (and her Instagram of Choppa)


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Have you noticed, when you complain about some Ubering issue, there will be those who tell you to find a different job? It's interesting. They like to chime in and say things like "maybe being an Uber driver isn't for you" or "why did you sign on to Uber as a driver then, go find another job"? Ok, here you go, STFU because I have the right to voice a complaint/concern about anything I damn well please. You don't have to read my threads nor does your comment contribute to anything here.

Here's a thought, how about you go to Twitter and tell that lady if she doesn't like riding and dealing with Ubers, call a cab.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Red said:


> As for the non-service dogs - all it takes is a courtesy warning call to the driver to make sure that he's OK with it and a bag-cage or a blanket to cover the seats for a bigger dog. But who cares about driver, right?


How you gonna get a miniature horse in that bag?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Red said:


> I think I'm developing an allergy as I'm typing this. From now on I'm allergic to all animals without service harness with handle.


I do not know if Uber either allows this or requires it. In the District of Columbia, a cab driver must file a certificate with the D.C. Taxicab Commission from a doctor which states that he is allergic to dogs. Further, he must carry a copy of that certificate in his cab. If he does both, he may refuse to transport service animals. As we do have Uber Taxi here, I would assume that an Uber Taxi driver here who had the required paperwork would not get into trouble with Uber for not hauling a service animal.

This is truly a double standard. I, the provider must prove my allergy, while he, the consumer need not prove necessity. The problem with doing anything about it is that the former is a local rule while the latter is Federal Legislation.

As a company official, before the DCTC put into effect this policy, I had to deal with more than one complaint from a blind person who had a service dog. The complainant generally went to the D.C. Human Rights Office. This was worse than the Taxicab Commission. Had the complainant gone to the DCTC and the company found liable, the usual result was a fine. The Humand Rights Office was (and is) a different matter. Anyone or any corporation fuond to be in violation of the D.C. Human Rights Act can lose EVERY LICENCE that is holds from the City. ENGLISH TRANSLATION: it gets put out of business. In every case, the driver claimed an allergy. I required the driver to go to a doctor and produce a statement from that doctor to document the allergy. Every driver did so. We beat every complaint.



KeJorn said:


> However, the Department of Justice allows businesses to ask only two questions of individuals with service dogs:
> 1._ Is the dog needed because of a disability? _
> 2. _What task is the dog trained to perform to mitigate the disability?_


If the BUSINESS can ask the purpose of the dog, the question becomes: "Is the TNC vehicle a business or not?". If the designation of a taxicab in the District of Columbia is at all instructive, I would go for "business". D.C. treats a taxicab as a business. DCTC rules do allow the driver only to ask if the animal is needed due to a disability, but, I Department of Justice policy allow the second question, it should prevail.



TimFromMA said:


> I am allergic to just about any fur bearing animal. I have 2 dogs that I acquired BEFORE I learned of my animal allergy.


While you no longer drive, should the day come that you return, you might want to e-Mail Uber and ask them if you send them proof or your allergy, will they allow you to refuse a dog.



renbutler said:


> I think you're confusing the ADA (1990) with the ACA ("Obamacare"). However, both are good examples of well-intentioned laws that unfortunately place far too many burdens on business.


You forgot to mention unduly burdened individuals.



TimFromMA said:


> I know it's not the law, but If businesses are forced to accept service dogs, they should be furnished with some way to differentiate between legitimate service animals and some dirt bag try to pass off his pet as a "therapy dog"


According to another poster, a business can ask about what the dog is supposed to do.



Emp9 said:


> i am allergic to dogs, but i wouldnt mind a real service animal once in a blue moon.


You might want to e-Mail Uber and ask them if you submit a statement from your doctor that documents the allergy will they allow you to pass on a dog.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> it really makes me mad, that these 20 somthing , i am important and you are not crowd, think they dont have to follow the rules, they are somehow special. * i wish i see her in nyc , id squirt mustard on her while putting it on my hotdog.* people have a real need for a service animal , this is entitled abuse.


Well, that's certainly a civil response to an obnoxious person...


----------



## theblackmetal09 (Aug 18, 2015)

I have nothing against people with real disabilities but Uber''s response to a declining some of these so disabled riders is a temporary deactivation of the app.

"To protect riders & partners from discriminatory behavior, any report of discrimination or ride refusal will result in temporary account deactivation while we review the incident, and could result in a permanent loss of access to the Uber platform. "

How are you protecting partners from discrimination by temporary deactivating their account?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

theblackmetal09 said:


> I have nothing against people with real disabilities but Uber''s response to a declining some of these so disabled riders is a temporary deactivation of the app.
> "To protect riders & partners from discriminatory behavior, any report of discrimination or ride refusal will result in temporary account deactivation while we review the incident, and could result in a permanent loss of access to the Uber platform. "
> How are you protecting partners from discrimination by temporary deactivating their account?


They are covering their ass, so they are only protecting riders and themselves.
Their choice to suggest they are protecting '_partners_' is more or less PC and creating a false sense that they take our concerns into serious consideration.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

My rider had a "therapy dog" wasn't sure if that also qualifies as service animal. Does that mean the rider had mental disability?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> What the **** is this? A pissing contest?
> Should we whip out the tape measure and check for size?
> Who gives a rats tail how many rides you gave.
> 
> ...


Not a pissing contest, making a point. If my average pans out for the year I'm likely to encounter a passenger with animal (service or otherwise) 3, maybe 5 times in a year. Out of thousands of rides. So why make a fuss? Why choos to see people with invented illnesses around every corner trying to scam a system just to bring their pet with them. If there was even one animal in tow each week I could see the point of complaining. But one ride out of thousands and spread out over a couple months, which could ALL be legitimate disabilities for all you know, what is the point of getting in a twist?

As for the "go find a different business" approach, an adult complaining about something they MUST deal with in their profession and which will never go away is like a toddler complaining about eating his veggies. Nobody sympathizes, nobody cares, quit whining.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> How you gonna get a miniature horse in that bag?


Miniature horses are only 13 inches tall.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

theblackmetal09 said:


> How are you protecting partners from discrimination by temporary deactivating their account?


Marry, they are discriminating against their "partners" by making them suffer consequences without providing the "partner" an opportunity to get in his side of the story before he suffers a consequence. Fortunately for Uber, it is not bound by Due Process laws, rules and regulations.



KeJorn said:


> They are covering their ass, so they are only protecting riders and themselves.
> Their choice to suggest they are protecting '_partners_' is more or less PC and creating a false sense that they take our concerns into serious consideration.


There is, too, that possibility.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> Miniature horses are only 13 inches tall.


32 inches at the withers.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

observer said:


> 32 inches at the withers.


I have no idea what you speak but the emotional miniature horses are 13 inches. I measured My Little Pony and that is the height of it.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Luberon said:


> My rider had a "therapy dog" wasn't sure if that also qualifies as service animal. Does that mean the rider had mental disability?


give me a break with this emotional need for a dog with you. what is the dog going to do , give you advice? its a crook these people made up to keep their animal with them always.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

If you add the head and neck, about 47 inches or four feet, not so miniature...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> I have no idea what you speak but the emotional miniature horses are 13 inches. I measured My Little Pony and that is the height of it.


Lol!! So, must be bout 9 inches at withers.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

I would not refuse to take pax with helping dog but I would tell the pax; the dog will be riding secured behind us and tied to my bumper.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

I love & accept all animals in my car but, it is my car. Ask if their dog has bladder problems or sharp claws. If their dog poops/pees, ask the rider to clean/disinfect before you end the ride. If they have to buy cleaning supplies so be it! We cannot let strangers control us.
Yes, I know Uber might give me a cleaning fee. I'm not waiting, the dog owner needs to own it!
If the animal owner gets pissy, make the "problem rider report" about the rider and not the animal.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

let me make it crystal clear. i am no sucker , unless its a real service dog, no dogs allowed in my car i am really allergic and i dont want my pleather scratched up!!!!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Shanina hasn't called "Choppa" a service animal in any of her tweets or news stories except for complaints to Uber.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Shaik-returns-Sweden-cuddle-puppy-Choppa.html

She has had this dog since it was a puppy so, I doubt it is trained for anything.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

observer said:


> Shanina hasn't called "Choppa" a service animal in any of her tweets or news stories except for complaints to Uber.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Shaik-returns-Sweden-cuddle-puppy-Choppa.html
> 
> She has had this dog since it was a puppy so, I doubt it is trained for anything.


 maybe tmz should know this.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> let me make it crystal clear. i am no sucker , unless its a real service dog, no dogs allowed in my car i am really allergic and i dont want my pleather scratched up!!!!


If the rider is an ass after you tell them you're allergic then they are being abusive toward you. That makes the rider the problem, not the dog.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> Not a pissing contest, making a point. If my average pans out for the year I'm likely to encounter a passenger with animal (service or otherwise) 3, maybe 5 times in a year. Out of thousands of rides. So why make a fuss? Why choos to see people with invented illnesses around every corner trying to scam a system just to bring their pet with them. If there was even one animal in tow each week I could see the point of complaining. But one ride out of thousands and spread out over a couple months, which could ALL be legitimate disabilities for all you know, what is the point of getting in a twist?
> 
> As for the "go find a different business" approach, an adult complaining about something they MUST deal with in their profession and which will never go away is like a toddler complaining about eating his veggies. Nobody sympathizes, nobody cares, quit whining.


Clearly it is still a pissing contest to you. Cause you are still at it.
If the topic doesn't apply to you, WHY ARE YOU HERE?

You are basing your argument solely on YOUR conditions. So maybe in your town, people do not like to take their dogs in taxis and Ubers. Hallelujah for you. In certain areas, such as LA or NYC (where this took place) dogs brought into Ubers may be far more common, perhaps that is where the bulk of '_that crowd_' tends to live and/or work. I already have seen a higher percentage in my town, than you.

Oh, I'm sorry, you only see one every six months, so hell... everyone else is just bellyaching. STFU.

Few if any are suggesting not to take any pets. Granted there have been a few good jokes made about it.
This case just hit the news and just so happens to coincide with Uber's recent policy on the subject. So guess what, it's a topic that affects drivers and is being discussed on this forum.
Don't like it? Then leave and go eat your veggies.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

What is next? 

Can I bring my eye seeing cow? 

It is a mini cow.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> U.S. Department of Justice Rules on Assistance Dogs to Become Stricter March 15, 2011:
> http://www.workinglikedogs.com/2011...stance-dogs-to-become-stricter-march-15-2011/
> 
> _When the ADA was enacted, most service animals were "seeing-eye" dogs that assisted blind or sight-impaired persons. In most cases, these dogs were highly trained and, because of their extensive training, were not likely to create a nuisance or a sanitary problem.
> ...


Seeing as how she is Australian,

I wonder if she has a service Roo back home.....


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Red said:


> Nobody is complaining about real service animals here. Take a look at the instagram pictures in original topic and tell me that's a service dog.


^^^
Yes, but...
On the news a while back, like maybe last winter, there was somebody on the news who was denied a cab here in Vegas who had this little yappy dog in order to prevent some mental issues, like maybe an anxiety attack or something like that. 
The dog was actually a service animal and was prescribed for some kind of a "mental" thing.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yes, but...
> On the news a while back, like maybe last winter, there was somebody on the news who was denied a cab here in Vegas who had this little yappy dog in order to prevent some mental issues, like maybe an anxiety attack or something like that.
> The dog was actually a service animal and was prescribed for some kind of a "mental" thing.





KeJorn said:


> U.S. Department of Justice Rules on Assistance Dogs to Become Stricter March 15, 2011:
> http://www.workinglikedogs.com/2011...stance-dogs-to-become-stricter-march-15-2011/
> 
> _When the ADA was enacted, most service animals were "seeing-eye" dogs that assisted blind or sight-impaired persons. In most cases, these dogs were highly trained and, because of their extensive training, were not likely to create a nuisance or a sanitary problem.
> ...


----------



## Remz (Sep 10, 2015)

First post here. Don't jump on me too hard!

Just felt the need to chime in as a person that is currently training a "service dog". He is an 11 month old rottweiler that does wear a service vest and paperwork while he is in service. Was his paperwork hard to get? No. It's not even required by law. Any person that wants to make a business can do so and provide you with paperwork.

What he is being trained for? PTSD and water rescue. I AM NOT training him through an accredited training program, but am self training, as I have many years of experience as a trainer.

My dog by choice (and not law) is in a service animal in training vest. He is highly obedient and actively trained if he is out for service training. He IS NOT a ploy to have my dog go with me. I have 2 other cattle dogs that stay at home while he's out with me. Part of his training does rely on him to ride in public transport (but no I wouldn't get an uber ride with him)

I have been hasseled a bit. But quite frankly, it is from people that do not like dogs. Most business owners welcome and ask to pet him.

With that being said, the 2 questions you may ask to a person with a " service dog" are correct. Is that service dog in the first post a bunch of bs? Probably. Angers me how difficult these morons make it for people like myself legitimately training a service dog.

Some people have taken this a bit too seriously and miss the point the OP makes.... Read the Instagram and look at the pics. It's bs. That dog should not be allowed in your car. Would I take it? Yes, I don't mind. Just don't tell me it is a service dog. Can a service dog be deceivingly hard to tell? Yes, PTSD dogs are very real and very legitimate. My advice: quit complaining and move on. Accept the ride and realize things could be much worse than having a dog in your car temporarily.

How's that for a first post entrance?

Edit: BTW. Anyone can claim their personal pet as a service dog. The law is a mess. They can flash a piece of paper at an airline from an online "doctor" that claims anxiety and do what they wish. And in fact are not even required by law to show any papers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

eyewall said:


> LOL what exactly qualifies as a "service animal" these days?


There are service dogs who alert for low blood sugar or impending seizures. You really don't have a way to tell. But you can kick out service dogs for bad behavior or if they are not under their owner's control. So if they're misbehaving you CAN refuse them.

If you refuse one just because you don't believe it's a service animal and are wrong expect to be deactivated.


----------



## Remz (Sep 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There are service dogs who alert for low blood sugar or impending seizures. You really don't have a way to tell. But you can kick out service dogs for bad behavior or if they are not under their owner's control. So if they're misbehaving you CAN refuse them.
> 
> If you refuse one just because you don't believe it's a service animal and are wrong expect to be deactivated.


100% correct info.

Although from my limited knowledge, you will be temporarily deactivated by Uber and have a headache on your hands.... Sorry to be a negative Nancy there.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> U.S. Department of Justice Rules on Assistance Dogs to Become Stricter March 15, 2011:
> http://www.workinglikedogs.com/2011...stance-dogs-to-become-stricter-march-15-2011/
> 
> _When the ADA was enacted, most service animals were "seeing-eye" dogs that assisted blind or sight-impaired persons. In most cases, these dogs were highly trained and, because of their extensive training, were not likely to create a nuisance or a sanitary problem.
> ...


exactly this. I deal with this same issue at work all the time. Emotional assistance animals are NOT covered by ADA.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> give me a break with this emotional need for a dog with you. what is the dog going to do , give you advice? its a crook these people made up to keep their animal with them always.


"therapy"animals are not covered by ADA.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Remz said:


> First post here. Don't jump on me too hard!
> 
> Just felt the need to chime in as a person that is currently training a "service dog". He is an 11 month old rottweiler that does wear a service vest and paperwork while he is in service. Was his paperwork hard to get? No. It's not even required by law. Any person that wants to make a business can do so and provide you with paperwork.
> 
> ...


What exact task/action does the dog you are training take to prevent an onset of PTSD?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Willzuber said:


> However, everybody seems to have PTSD these days and that's all it takes..


Yeah, all the PTSD from the war Dick Cheney lied us into, and folks like you supported without reservation. Thanks!


----------



## Remz (Sep 10, 2015)

DexNex said:


> What exact task/action does the dog you are training take to prevent an onset of PTSD?


He is being trained to react to the onset of behavior involving frustration, rage, and anger in public settings. He is being trained to jump on the owner submissively to distract their attention. The handler and the dog both need training for this to work. I have family and friends that are veterans....... it is very, very real.

As I also stated, he is in active training for water rescue. So to answer you bluntly, you drown like an idiot he can drag you out.

BTW. you are correct that a therapy dog or an emotional service dogs are not technically part of the ADA (there is too much grey area). But the ADA allows you to allow a dog that is claimed as a "service dog".... there lies your grey area...... to have their owners do what they will with them.


----------



## Remz (Sep 10, 2015)

And here ya go from the DOJ

a. Assisting sight-impaired persons with navigation or other tasks
b. Alerting hearing-impaired persons to the presence of people or sounds
c. Providing nonviolent protection or rescue work
d. Pulling a wheelchair
e. Assisting an individual during a seizure
f. Alerting an individual to the presence of allergens
g. Retrieving items such as medicine or the telephone
h. Providing physical support and assistance with balance and stability to individuals with mobility impairments
*i. Helping persons with psychiatric and neurological disabilities by preventing or interrupting impulsive or destructive behaviors*


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> I have no idea what you speak but the emotional miniature horses are 13 inches. I measured My Little Pony and that is the height of it.


pygmy pony?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Remz said:


> He is being trained to react to the onset of behavior involving frustration, rage, and anger in public settings. He is being trained to jump on the owner submissively to distract their attention. The handler and the dog both need training for this to work. I have family and friends that are veterans....... it is very, very real.
> 
> As I also stated, he is in active training for water rescue. So to answer you bluntly, you drown like and idiot he can drag you out.
> 
> BTW. you are correct that a therapy dog or an emotional service dogs are not technically part of the ADA (there is too much grey area). But the ADA allows you to allow a dog that is claimed as a "service dog".... there lies your grey area...... to have their owners do what they will with them.


Thanks.. these explanations help me to understand what a PTSD dog does. I do know that PTSD dogs ARE covered by ADA.


----------



## Remz (Sep 10, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> pygmy pony?


This just made my die laughing


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Remz said:


> And here ya go from the DOJ
> 
> a. Assisting sight-impaired persons with navigation or other tasks
> b. Alerting hearing-impaired persons to the presence of people or sounds
> ...


That's actually examples. There are many more.


----------



## Remz (Sep 10, 2015)

DexNex said:


> Thanks.. these explanations help me to understand what a PTSD dog does. I do know that PTSD dogs ARE covered by ADA.


Hey no worries. I am fed up with morons touting their dogs as service dogs.

The fact that they bring them all over and they mis-behave makes it much harder for me to bring my much better behaved service animal with "In Training" tags on him to places. I could have easily just put "Service Dog" tags on him.... but I do not want to mis-respresent real, full-trained service dogs if he needs correcting.

I more replied to respond to the confusion and what to do. Now if it is a therapy dog, an emotional service animal, or just a pet...... you cannot deny them entrance into your Uber car if they claim service dog. You are a business (independent contractor). It's a load of BS. but its the law. *shrugs*

EDIT: I do want to reiterate that an idiot dog can allow you to deny service. Then it becomes a he said she said issue. Carry a lint roller in the car. Get a potential tip for complimenting their dog.... move on.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Remz said:


> Is that service dog in the first post a bunch of bs? Probably. Angers me how difficult these morons make it for people like myself legitimately training a service dog.
> Read the Instagram and look at the pics. It's bs.... Anyone can claim their personal pet as a service dog. The law is a mess.


Thank you, that is all we are trying to say....

Allow me to make a small correction to your statement:
_"We should not be FORCED to take that dog in our car, or face deactivation with Uber."_

*THAT is the point.*



Remz said:


> Would I take it? Yes, I don't mind. *Just don't tell me it is a service dog.*


Exactly my thoughts. Have taken other small dogs. However, as the law states, if the dog is not potty trained or out of control, the dog will have to go. Since it is their pet and they are traveling together, that pretty much means they will go as well, though they have the option to take the ride without their dog if they wish.



Remz said:


> My advice: quit complaining and move on. Accept the ride and realize things could be much worse than having a dog in your car temporarily.


Again with this crap? Are you kidding me?
*It's not about the dog. *Most of what you wrote about your VALID service dog is like preaching to the choir. Most of us do not have issue with valid service dogs (or their owners).
Hell, most dogs are far more manageable and likable than their owners, so I'd probably allow the dog to stay and kick out the owner... but I guess that defeats the purpose... 
(I have always been a dog person - though I appreciate cats too.)

Again, refer to the main point. You even admit the laws are a mess. Laws are made by people. They will not change unless people get behind the need to change them.
Apathy fixes nothing. Where there is incentive and motivation to change something, change will happen.
If liars want to push the issue on Twitter to get Uber to take a hard stance against drivers, then why the hell shouldn't drivers take a stance against the damn liars? Hell I bet quite a few customers would back us.
I mean seriously... ESP since Uber will disable our accounts while they "investigate" any claims... so you might say it hits a nerve.

Stop suggesting that we are complaining about nothing. It's not about the dogs. *It's the PEOPLE and this 'uber-privileged' mentality.*
It doesn't stop at service dogs. We've seen it become more rampant as prices drop. Hell you see it all over the place these days wherever any level of service is given at a low cost... like fast food restaurants, etc. People make videos of their bad behavior and think they are taking a stand against bad service. BS, they are outing themselves as assholes. When quality of service goes up and price drops, something weird happens to some people. They become royalty and tyrants all at once. Just plain disgraceful.

Our laws should reflect common sense and and nip this nonsense in the bud.
Plain and simple. Then yes, we can all move on and focus on more important matters.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Yeah, all the PTSD from the war Dick Cheney lied us into, and folks like you supported without reservation. Thanks!


^ Perhaps you could qualify for a PTSD doggie gubbermint grant.

Oh, in the application where it asks 'Occupation' ..?
Just write: _Tolerant Liberal
_


----------



## Remz (Sep 10, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Thank you, that is all we are trying to say....
> 
> Allow me to make a small correction to your statement:
> _"We should not be FORCED to take that dog in our car, or face deactivation with Uber."_
> ...


I cannot disagree with you. I am a newer service dog trainer and consistently discourage people pulling this crap. What I wrote here :



> My advice: quit complaining and move on. Accept the ride and realize things could be much worse than having a dog in your car temporarily.


That was in regards to the overwhelming negativity I've see here since browsing about. Trying to encourage positive thinking and less "*****ing".

Don't take me wrong. I actively address people with terrible dogs that are supposedly service dogs.... and I am just now joining groups that are against this BS law. Just saying lover you job, smile, and have some fun. Nothing bad can come of that.  Not me saying ignore the descrpency.... I can't stand it, but just a hoorah to go have a good day driving without being pissed off about someone that has a "service dog".

Edit: lol glad i've stirred up crap with my first post here.  - Cheers fellow Uberers


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Remz said:


> 100% correct info.
> 
> Although from my limited knowledge, you will be temporarily deactivated by Uber and have a headache on your hands.... Sorry to be a negative Nancy there.


I think deactivation is Uber's knee jerk reaction to any serious accusation. I hate to argue ANYTHING on their behalf but when there is a serious accusation it could be argued they have little choice. If they don't deactivate and the accusation is true and whatever it is happens again it is much more of a liability for them than one driver being pissed off.

It would help if they had an actual process to deal with complaints that involved the driver's side of the story being heard in a timely manner.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

renbutler said:


> I'd rather give a ride to lying scum than inadvertently inconvenience a legitimately disabled individual.
> 
> I've heard of people placing nasty notes on cars parked in handicapped spaces by people who didn't LOOK handicapped but actually were.


I think this is probably the second best post I've seen on the subject. Here's #1:


SgtMurphy said:


> If you would even think of refusing guide dogs, or discriminating against the blind, let alone put a guide dog in a ****ing trunk, you deserve to be water boarded.
> 
> How ****ing dare you *****es.


As you can see this has been discussed before. FYI taxis have been refusing service dogs or ignoring the customers for years. If it weren't for assholes who wouldn't let service dogs (mainly in the past guide dogs) I their businesses the ADA wouldn't have needed to address this in the first place.

The rules may be taken advantage of by spoilt people but they're there because of the horrible way handicapped people have been treated in the past. THAT is the problem that has caused all of this. So be mad at those people who caused the issues on the first place and don't be another one of those people.


----------



## Cris (Apr 25, 2015)

Put a towel in your car, and shut up!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> Clearly it is still a pissing contest to you. Cause you are still at it.
> If the topic doesn't apply to you, WHY ARE YOU HERE?
> 
> You are basing your argument solely on YOUR conditions. So maybe in your town, people do not like to take their dogs in taxis and Ubers. Hallelujah for you. In certain areas, such as LA or NYC (where this took place) dogs brought into Ubers may be far more common, perhaps that is where the bulk of '_that crowd_' tends to live and/or work. I already have seen a higher percentage in my town, than you.
> ...


I'm here because I drive rideshare. I post in this topic because I have family and friends with legitimate "invisible" handicaps and others in this post have made it seem as if everyone with an animal in tow is a scamming POS. Others have also said they will not take an animal at all because they aren't allowed to interrogate the disabled person so they, with their vast medical training, can determine whether the need is legitimate or not. Ok, I'm lucky. 1 animal in 5 months. You're ahead of my percentage. Hooray. By how much? As I said, unless this is something that happens constantly who cares. If you are seeing animals with riders weekly, how many of those do you really imagine are the type who would lie about service dogs. I'm not saying ignore the problem either. But considering all the crap riders and Uber pulls, aren't there more important things to focus your energy on? Remz's words on this should be the final ones.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Remz said:


> That was in regards to the overwhelming negativity I've see here since browsing about. Trying to encourage positive thinking and less "*****ing".


Good luck on this board... 

Most are just venting and poking fun at the situation.
Don't take all what you see on this board too seriously.
Besides we get all the canned "_positive thinking corporate-speak_" from Uber that we need for a lifetime...
Let 'em gripe here... that's part of why they are here and why this board exists..


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

BostonBarry said:


> I'm not saying ignore the problem either. But considering all the crap riders and Uber pulls, aren't there more important things to focus your energy on?


Actually.. I have framed the issue onto a larger issue that spans across many aspects of driving, not just service dogs.
Solving that larger issue interests me, as it seems to plague the service industry as of late and is a reflection of our society.
Not sure what the actual solution since it is part of human nature, but it's on my radar and you might call it a 'pet' peeve.

In the end it is about balance - enjoying your work while still holding each other accountable.
It can be done and those 2 things are actually synergistic.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Some disabilities can not be seen.. PTSD is a fine example. 

I have seen plenty of service animals and they usually say "I am working". or "Service Animal" on their clothing.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Are there service cats? I'm severely allergic and no way in hell is one getting in my car. Service animal or not, I'd end up with my eyes swollen shut and difficulty breathing. How does the Ada deal with allergies?


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

Just get fake call app. Have it call you in 30 seconds. If you dont want to take the ride tell em that your kid is dying or some shit and u have to get home riki tic. And i dont give a **** if you have ptsd, unless that dog goes with you everywhere and I mean every-fukin-where it aint gettin in my car.which means it aint gettin in my car. BTW Im a veteran, been to Iraq twice, most military are pos.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't let animals into my car/onto my leather seats... period. The 2 times I had people with service animals (1 cat and 1 dog).... I told them, "I'd be happy to drive you but because of my very serious allergy to animal hair I will have to drive to your destination with all the windows open and the air conditioner on high so I have continuous filtered air". Both instances were in the winter and about 20 degrees in boston. Both decided to uber-on with another driver. My car...MY F'n Rules.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

What if a person really have a rodent as a service animal and wants to bring it to my Uber car without asking for permission first?

Since I cannot stand any rodents, it would make a good story for why I lost my Uber job 

This can happen ... with the kind of people we started to pickup lately, sooner or later somebody will try to come in with a big snake or a rodent as service animal.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Liberals created this mess called the ADA, much like they created Obamacare. And, not surprisingly, when their ventures go awry, they are quick to lay blame on conservatives. I'm waiting for Killary to blame Cheney for her email criminal activity.

Have any of you ever seen any program created by politicians to be a success? The US Postal Service is a major waste of taxpayer dollars. A bungled up mess. Social Security is bankrupt. It is the greatest ponzi scheme ever created and you can thank the Democrats for that scam. Medicare fraud is rampant and generally, the taxpayers being scammed out of money in that system is simply accepted as a cost of doing business. The IRS sends you tax dollars to Mexican kids living in Mexico. Did you know you can claim Mexican kids living in Mexico as dependents and receive tax breaks for that? Yes. True. Electronic benefit cards can be used for casino cash, cigs and beer. 

Pelosi (Democrat) said it best, we have to pass it to know what's in it. Same is true for the ADA. Same is true for a stool sample.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> She doesn't appear disabled.
> That dog cannot do a service for himself.
> I once had a pax with a service dog. She was blind. It was very clear the dog was trained, was her companion and I never hesitated accommodating them both in my car.
> 
> ...


My bad. Saw that you corrected yourself.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

eyewall said:


> LOL what exactly qualifies as a "service animal" these days?


There is no qualification and we aren't permitted to ask for proof. They cou;d be lying their a** but we have to accept it.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

I say show up. when the lady says this pit bull is my service animal. Drive off ad leave her ass at the curb. BAM


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

leadcurescancer said:


> Seriously you are going to reject someone with what we call an assistance dog? Have you any idea these people rely on public transport almost exclusively? The dogs are clean and well trained, get over yourselves the attitude shows you are shallow and immature, completely lacking empathy.
> As everyone says lets hope it does not happen to you. Wonder what you might say then.


I've given rides on several ocaccions to people taking animals to the vet. People will lie when ITS either that or walking with their pet a few miles. Now riders are at risk for refusing. I've had people swear its a service animal when it clearly isn't and we can't ask for proof. So the people who lie can easily report a driver.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> I have a regular pax who had her golden retriever declared a "service animal" with some fishy paperwork online... Jet Blue took the dog no questions asked on a flight to NY and back.
> 
> I know most "service animals" (like the french bulldog) are bullshit... but can we risk deactivation knowing a pax can ***** to Uber about it? Our "partner" would never ask for proof.


You can easily get service dog jackets. Oh and service animal certification is I think 120 dollars. They don't even require the canine citizenship certificate


----------



## Remz (Sep 10, 2015)

There is no such thing as a service dog certification. You can put your dog through an extensive 18+ month training program, but they do not necessarily "certify" the dog. You can go print out your own official paperwork and claim the dog as a service dog (and it's not fraudulent). Like I said earlier. It is BS. As I am actually training a service dog.

ADA makes all these yahoos have power within the law they do not deserve at all...... funny how that statement applies to a lot.

I'll just say one last time in different words. It is your car. It is your business. You can choose what you want to do, when you want to do it, and how you want to do it. Conduct yourself as a professional and realize this IS the law to accept a service dog. You can deny the service dog if out of control or unruly.

In the mean time. Keep a towel in the trunk of your car, greet these people with a smile, and get a tip. If you are hell bent on hating these people and saying no to service, that's your decision and I wish you the best of luck.

edit: Just in case some our curious.... My LEGITIMATE "service dog in training" I got paperwork online for $50. Pretty stupid how easy that is huh? Pisses me off, but it is necessary because of all of the people that fake this paperwork or buy the same paperwork...... Making is more necessary I need it if questioned. I don't get bugged much tbh.... my dog clearly acts as a service animal and is in a vest and traffic lead at all times in public. Will take him off leash and show ppl some fun tricks when out and about when they are intrigued by what a service dog is.


----------



## Uberdepreciation (Jul 30, 2015)

And these people too!???


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Red said:


> They don't shed. Mostly. :-D


I don't know... some of the girls keep leaving long hairs in my car...


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> I don't know... some of the girls keep leaving long hairs in my car...


That might be other things they leave in the car.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

I wonder if I could get some long-legged blonde certified as my service animal. I have my needs.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Willzuber said:


> I wonder if I could get some long-legged blonde certified as my service animal. I have my needs.


I'm sure you can find a tall yellow lab at the local rescue shelter...


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Willzuber said:


> That might be other things they leave in the car.


ugh... they really need to invent a decontamination system for cars...
step out of car... start the process and wait until finished.
then get back in and drive...

with some of these pax... might have to run it with them still in the car.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Did you see my latest post under "Advice" concerning BED BUGS?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> Pelosi said it best, we have to pass it to know what's in it. Same is true for a stool sample.


You do realise that your last statement (that quoted) is what merited the "like" from me. The Terrible Trio: GReid, Nasty PeLOUSY and Hitlery.................not that BeckerHEAD, Coldturd and PALE-inn are much better, mind you.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

They all suck. I worked for a congressman over the summer, and it really opened my eyes as to just how dirty politics is and how you can't really trust either major party.


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> You can thank your politicians. Look, the ADA serves a valid purpose, problem is, it is so full of "left to interpretation" that it has become a joke. Many businesses have been forced out of business because of the ADA. Now you have everybody and their dog seeking to have their pet declared a service animal. Why? Because if you are flying somewhere and you want to take your German Shepherd, you have to pay the airline to take the dog. If you get the dog declared a "service animal", that means the airlines has to let the dog come onto the plane, free of charge. Who the hell isn't a little concerned about flying these days? So tell the doc you get nervous and you need "Fluffy", your crazy-ass pit bull, to help calm you and..... by the way doc, besides giving me a butt load of pills, can you please declare Fluff to be a service animal?


Willzuber, you are just an angry, ignorant rightwing nut!


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

KeJorn said:


> *Shanina Shaik* is a model from Melbourne, Australia. Born February 1991 (24 years old)...
> She moved to New York City when she was 17 years after being discovered by New York Model Management.
> She resides in her own apartment with *her dog Choppa* (Choppathefrenchie).
> 
> ...


Cute dog but NOT a service animal by any means... As far as a disability, the only issue she has is a need to eat a sandwich.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There are service dogs who alert for low blood sugar or impending seizures. You really don't have a way to tell. But you can kick out service dogs for bad behavior or if they are not under their owner's control. So if they're misbehaving you CAN refuse them.
> 
> If you refuse one just because you don't believe it's a service animal and are wrong expect to be deactivated.


ill roll the dice. 99percent of the time you will know its a real service dog. little fifi with her entitled owner in a upscale condo complex is not one.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

volksie said:


> Ask if their dog has bladder problems


Do you honestly think that PAX will be honest? Nothing like your next PAX sliding into a wet back seat and rating you a 1 *...don't even risk it unless you have a truck and can throw the damn thing back there.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Folks...you're well aware that if you have an ADA dog, you have to present certification if asked by an establishment, right? No way is this dog a service dog.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> Liberals created this mess called the ADA, much like they created Obamacare. And, not surprisingly, when their ventures go awry, they are quick to lay blame on conservatives. I'm waiting for Killary to blame Cheney for her email criminal activity.
> 
> Have any of you ever seen any program created by politicians to be a success? The US Postal Service is a major waste of taxpayer dollars. A bungled up mess. Social Security is bankrupt. It is the greatest ponzi scheme ever created and you can thank the Democrats for that scam. Medicare fraud is rampant and generally, the taxpayers being scammed out of money in that system is simply accepted as a cost of doing business. The IRS sends you tax dollars to Mexican kids living in Mexico. Did you know you can claim Mexican kids living in Mexico as dependents and receive tax breaks for that? Yes. True. Electronic benefit cards can be used for casino cash, cigs and beer.
> 
> Pelosi (Democrat) said it best, we have to pass it to know what's in it. Same is true for the ADA. Same is true for a stool sample.


USPS is single largest employer of veterans. Actually pays a living wage and provides quality of life benefits. It is sustainable, but conservative legislation intended to bankrupt it so it can be privatized requires the USPS to fund retirement and benefit accounts for 75 years ahead. The USPS has to have money set aside for employees not even born yet. That make sense to you? Also, ZERO tax dollars used. Entirely funded by revenue.


> FACT: The U.S. *Postal Service* is *funded* entirely by revenues from postage. According to the U.S. *Postal Service*, "The *Postal Service*receives no *tax dollars* for operating expenses, and relies on the sale of postage, products and services to fund its operations.


Social Security is also not funded by taxes and is only weak because the government keeps "borrowing" from it by selling bonds to the fund. This is one of my favorite arguments conservatives spout off. Check history. Things like minimum wage, overtime laws, social security, food stamps and other related programs began when America was at it's worst fiscal crisis, The Great Depression. Yet somehow we afforded the introduction of these policies/agencies AND spent massive amounts of money on infrastructure creating millions of well paying blue collar jobs. Yet here we are, every measure of economic success at record highs and we "can't afford" this program or that tax while the middle class shrinks. It's bullshit.

As for fraud, we lose much more to inflated defense contracts and fraud in military budget than in any of the "assistance" programs. And just because criminals abuse a system doesn't mean you ditch the system and ignore the people that need it. If that were the way we handled things banks should have been dismantled long ago due to the white collar criminals constantly abusing that system and typically receiving little punishment.

As far as Medicare fraud is concerned, the majority of that is vendor fraud. People who purchase social security numbers stolen from good people and set up fake medical equipment shops and offices, hit the program for millions and when a flag is raised they just close up shop and disappear to start over somewhere else. If you want to prevent or minimize any fraud, you need investigstors. But you have to pay those people so the budgets go up and as a result the government needs new revenue which pisses everyone off. Personally, I would love to see a fraud bounty hunter system. Get paid 5% of whatever you help recover. Could be a multi-millionaire.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Not to turn this into a political discussion, but we are absolutely not in an economic recovery. Most of the new "jobs" added to the economy since the 2008 recession have been McJobs. There are much less good paying middle class jobs. This is actually a good economic explanation as to why uber can cut fares so low, and people will still drive, even at $.75/mile - 20%. The fact of the matter is that despite corporate profits being at an all time high, the economy for everyone else blows. The senate is largely at fault here for continuing to waste taxpayer money on crooked deals to keep their campaign donors and seats. Damn working in congress turned me into a cynic.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> if you have an ADA dog, you have to present certification if asked by an establishment, right?


Citation please.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> Not to turn this into a political discussion, but we are absolutely not in an economic recovery. Most of the new "jobs" added to the economy since the 2008 recession have been McJobs. There are much less good paying middle class jobs. This is actually a good economic explanation as to why uber can cut fares so low, and people will still drive, even at $.75/mile - 20%. The fact of the matter is that despite corporate profits being at an all time high, the economy for everyone else blows. The senate is largely at fault here for continuing to waste taxpayer money on crooked deals to keep their campaign donors and seats. Damn working in congress turned me into a cynic.


The only way i think to fix our lazy Government, is to pay them minimum wage, plus commission for their productivity.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

"Dogs whose sole function is to provide comfort or emotional support do not qualify as service animals under the ADA." http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

forqalso said:


> "Dogs whose sole function is to provide comfort or emotional support do not qualify as service animals under the ADA." http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm


i would bet $1000 her dog does not qualify. no response from her on my twitter post calling her out btw.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Personally, I would love to see a fraud bounty hunter system. Get paid 5% of whatever you help recover. Could be a multi-millionaire.


The Internal Revenue already does that; you get ten per-cent of whatever they get if you rat out a tax fraud. I once met this lady whose husband had "traded her in on a newer model" when she was thirty-eight. She got a huge lump sum settlement out of him. Just out of spite, she ratted him out to the Internal Revenue. They threw him in jail and got all of this money out of him. She told me how surprised she was when the Internal Revenue mailed her a check. She called them and they told her that it was her commission on what they had gotten out of him before they packed him off to jail. She took all of the money and started a business so successful that she was making trips all over the world to promote it and work with clients.

I do not know why this guy dumped her. I met her when she was forty-two, and I must tell you that the "old model" looked just fine. She told me that all of that money had turned her into a cougar (she spellled it out; the term was not in use at the time. At the time, I was nineteen). I have to tell you, this lady did not need any money to nail a young guy.

She wound up a successful businesswoman who could play with boytoys while her husband wound up broke, doing basketweaving at Club Fed and only having other white collar criminals to look at.



KGB7 said:


> The only way i think to fix our lazy Government, is to pay them minimum wage, plus commission for their productivity.


If we did that, not only would they not get a paycheck, they would get a bill at the end of every pay period.


----------



## debalzac (Aug 8, 2015)

For how much? And no tip to vacuum the dog's hairs!!! 
The last and only time i had a dog on my car, the ride was $6 and i spent $3 and 45 minutes to vacuum my car. There were hairs all the way on the bag seat and on the carpet. I won't ever carry a dog in my car anymore.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 22, 2015)

Ub-urs said:


> Folks...you're well aware that if you have an ADA dog, you have to present certification if asked by an establishment, right? No way is this dog a service dog.


*Business owner tips*
According to the U.S. Department of Justice, you cannot demand to see
identification or certification as a condition of giving the person
service. Most, but not all, service animals wear some sort of
recognizable clothing, such as a cape or special harness, but they are
not required to wear such markings.

What you CAN do is ask if the dog is required because of a disability,
and if so what the dog is trained to do. That's how you may legally
determine whether a dog is a pet or a service animal.

If the dog is not trained to do anything specific to help the person,
then it is not a service dog under the ADA. Note: some states are
more relaxed on their definition of "service animal." California, for
example, appears to include animals used for emotional support in
their definition.
http://servicedogcentral.org/content/node/279


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The Internal Revenue already does that; you get ten per-cent of whatever they get if you rat out a tax fraud. I once met this lady whose husband had "traded her in on a newer model" when she was thirty-eight. She got a huge lump sum settlement out of him. Just out of spite, she ratted him out to the Internal Revenue. They threw him in jail and got all of this money out of him. She told me how surprised she was when the Internal Revenue mailed her a check. She called them and they told her that it was her commission on what they had gotten out of him before they packed him off to jail. She took all of the money and started a business so successful that she was making trips all over the world to promote it and work with clients.
> 
> I do not know why this guy dumped her. I met her when she was forty-two, and I must tell you that the "old model" looked just fine. She told me that all of that money had turned her into a cougar (she spellled it out; the term was not in use at the time. At the time, I was nineteen). I have to tell you, this lady did not need any money to nail a young guy.
> 
> ...


speaking of FRAUD, the irs and the income tax are both frauds. anyone interested can look it up.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Red said:


> I think I'm developing an allergy as I'm typing this. From now on I'm allergic to all animals without service harness with handle.


Seriously, how is that handled? My cousin is so allergic to cats, her eyes swell if she pets one. If I had that level of allergy, would I be then required to take on a service animal to my own detriment (not to mention, it would be difficult to drive with swollen, watery eyes)? Would I have to prove I have a medical condition, but the disabled person wouldn't? And what recourse do we have if the animal is clearly not a service animal, and the passenger lied intentionally? Can they be charged with something? Fraud, maybe?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

The_One said:


> But you do accept all kinds of animals every day, they are called Uber Pax, a dog should be the least of your concerns.


I love dogs. I worked with animals, and I volunteered in animal rescue before I had my daughter. However, my town car is all black. Every piece of carpet, leather, headliner, etc, is pitch black. I would not let my own dogs in that car because it is so hard to get all the pet hair out. Now and then, I get passengers who leave cat fur behind on the mats from their shoes. It's a pain in the ass to get out. As much as I love dogs, I would be irate if someone lied about their service animal and caused me that much extra work and time off the clock.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Seriously, how is that handled? My cousin is so allergic to cats, her eyes swell if she pets one.


If my experience and local laws are at all instructive, take a peek at post number fifty on this topic.

What I would do, if I were in this position, is take a photograph of the doctor's note, e-Mail it to Uber with a cover description and an explanation that you can not haul any animal, regardless of its purpose. Federal Law and Rules do provide exemptions for those who are allergic to animals.

If it gets to an outsourced CSR, I would keep sending e-Mails until someone who has a little authority actually did read it.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Seriously, how is that handled? My cousin is so allergic to cats, her eyes swell if she pets one. If I had that level of allergy, would I be then required to take on a service animal to my own detriment (not to mention, it would be difficult to drive with swollen, watery eyes)? Would I have to prove I have a medical condition, but the disabled person wouldn't? And what recourse do we have if the animal is clearly not a service animal, and the passenger lied intentionally? Can they be charged with something? Fraud, maybe?


I have your cousin's allergy issue too. I won't be letting a cat in my car for any reason. If I get deactivated, I'll sue. I'd think anyone with a legitimate disability would be understanding of a serious medical problem and wouldn't be the one to complain. It should be an easy case to win especially since I can get a physician's letter proving mine is real


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I can get a physician's letter proving mine is real


I would get the letter as soon as is possible and attach it to an e-Mail to Uber explaining what it is and why you are sending it. Odds are that initially, an outsourced "CSR" will read it and either not know what to do with it or be to lazy to find out what to do with it. It is likely that you will get some canned answer about how the "ADA requires you to haul service animals..........". After you read your canned answer and wondering why the Rocket Scientist did not read and COMPREHEND your e-Mail, you should re-send it and ask to have it escalated until someone with a little authority actually reads it and makes the proper notation in your cyberfile.

It seems that the TNCs are dropping the ball on this one (what else is new?), as well. When they sent the e-Mails about the ADA requirements, they should have stated that they do realise that some people are allergic (there MUST be more than one TNC office employee who is allergic), thus, those who are must file a document from a licenced physician that they are allergic, thus, will not be de-activated upon receipt of a refusal to haul complaint.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I haven't received an email from Uber since May. Is this something that went out to everyone about the ADA stuff?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

They did send out an e-Mail about ADA requirements and the requirement to haul service animals. One of the e-Mails did state that upon receipt of such a complaint that it will de-activate the driver pending outcome of an investigation.

Uber, being a private company, is not bound by Due Process rules and laws. Further, as long as Uber shows a "less than zero tolerance" policy, it will keep itself out of the sights of the regulators.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> According to the email I received this morning, we're not supposed to ask for paperwork. I guess we are expected to take the pax at their word about service animals.
> 
> "SERVICE ANIMALS
> The Americans With Disabilities Act, or ADA, requires you to accept service animals on rides. It also says you cannot ask a rider what their disability is or to show proof of disability or service animal certification.
> ...


Actually, This is what the ADA SAYS:

*How "Service Animal" Is Defined*

*Beginning on March 15, 2011, only dogs are recognized as service animals under titles II and III of the ADA.*

*Service animals are defined as dogs that are individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* Examples of such work or tasks include guiding people who are blind, alerting people who are deaf, pulling a wheelchair, alerting and protecting a person who is having a seizure, reminding a person with mental illness to take prescribed medications, calming a person with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) during an anxiety attack, or performing other duties. Service animals are working animals, not pets. The work or task a dog has been trained to provide must be directly related to the person's disability. Dogs whose sole function is to provide comfort or emotional support do not qualify as service animals under the ADA.

This definition does not affect or limit the broader definition of "assistance animal" under the Fair Housing Act or the broader definition of "service animal" under the Air Carrier Access Act.

Some State and local laws also define service animal more broadly than the ADA does. Information about such laws can be obtained from the State attorney general's office.

http://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Red said:


> What I don't understand is why the cars that park in handicapped designated spaces are required to have permit displayed, but somehow service animal certificate is so difficult to carry/have available on demand?
> It started with blind people that are obviously disabled and do not need any other proof, but since so many others are jumping on the train now, laws have to be updated.


My understanding here, correct me if I'm wrong -- because of all the HIPAA issues -- asking for proof of the service dog would mean providing documentation with their "PRIVATE" medical information enclosed. They really need to adopt a Placard like parking disabled placard.

Also, UBER's policy is extreme -- They have had their "paws" slapped a few times obviously. Companionship and emotional support are NOT valid reasons for a service dog. Which is what most people say if you ask what service their dog provides. I don't have a problem with a well behaved dog in my car. So this doesn't really worry me to much -- but I don't like the approach we are being pushed to take by UBER. Legally, if the dog has not been trained to do a task (besides looking pretty and dancing), it's not a service dog. And that seems to be the only question we can ask.

What's funny is MOST people who "THINK" they can scam you to believing it's a service dog will cite "emotional support" -- WHICH IS NOT A VALID ANSWER, per the ADA. So those are the ones that are clearly working or trying to work the system.

My suggestion would be to print out the documentation from ADA website as to what a service "DOG" is (not cat, snake, Ferrot, etc), and deny them the ride with the pet if that is your choice. This is against UBER policy, but not against ADA policy. And as Independent contractors -- UBER can't tell us we MUST take a non-legal service "pet"

((HAVEN"T HAD MORNING COFFEE YET -- RANT MODE PREMATURELY TURNED ON THIS MORNING -- I APPOLOGIZE A HEAD OF TIME))


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They did send out an e-Mail about ADA requirements and the requirement to haul service animals. One of the e-Mails did state that upon receipt of such a complaint that it will de-activate the driver pending outcome of an investigation.
> 
> Uber, being a private company, is not bound by Due Process rules and laws. Further, as long as Uber shows a "less than zero tolerance" policy, it will keep itself out of the sights of the regulators.


I've been fighting with Uber for months about my not getting emails. I thought it odd that I never received anything about the changes to the Virginia law for TNC drivers and that I started seeing guarantees show up on my pay statements but had no prior knowledge of them.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I haven't received an email from Uber since May. Is this something that went out to everyone about the ADA stuff?


Yeah, sent your local support team an email and make sure your in their list. I wasn't getting the news stuff until recently when one of my referrals got something that I didn't. Not sure at what stage of your set-up your name gets added to the list, but it seems to have some flaws... (just a few)


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Don Oldenburg said:


> Yeah, sent your local support team an email and make sure your in their list. I wasn't getting the news stuff until recently when one of my referrals got something that I didn't. Not sure at what stage of your set-up your name gets added to the list, but it seems to have some flaws... (just a few)


I've been doing this for almost a year and was getting them regularly until April or May. Now I only get pay stuff. It's really bizarre and they swear I'm getting them but I'm definitely not.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I've been doing this for almost a year and was getting them regularly until April or May. Now I only get pay stuff. It's really bizarre and they swear I'm getting them but I'm definitely not.


Well in my case they put me in the list and I get them now. Not sure what to tell you if they indicate they are sending them. Spam folder?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm apparently on the list and they're definitely not going to my junk mail or spam folders. I shall continue this battle


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Shanina claims she has #doctorsnotice  for her dog.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'll get the note since that's easy but I'm worried about sending it in to idiots who might deactivate me with the knowledge that I'd have to refuse service cats. Wtf is a service cat even trained to do? I can take a dog and would have no problem doing so. In my town it's all college kids so unlikely to ever encounter any type


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

New York "therapy dogs".

http://nypost.com/2013/08/05/new-yorkers-use-bogus-therapy-dog-tags-to-take-fido-everywhere/


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I'll get the note since that's easy but I'm worried about sending it in to idiots who might deactivate me with the knowledge that I'd have to refuse service cats. Wtf is a service cat even trained to do? I can take a dog and would have no problem doing so. In my town it's all college kids so unlikely to ever encounter any type


I know UBER says NOT JUST DOGS -- but ADA says DOGS ONLY. So where is the line?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Don Oldenburg said:


> I know UBER says NOT JUST DOGS -- but ADA says DOGS ONLY. So where is the line?


I can't imagine many would allow a therapy horse in the car and what about shit like snakes?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Let's assume, I have a service chicken.
It is trained to lay me free range eggs.
Can I take to wherever I go


Don Oldenburg said:


> I know UBER says NOT JUST DOGS -- but ADA says DOGS ONLY. So where is the line?


i will not accept ADA snake, rat or chicken if anyone claims. 
I will refuse and make a YouTube video of it. I am sure I can make more money from the hits than the possible fare.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Guy with a parrot on his shoulder gets into the back seat of my GuberX Chevy. Knowing my rights I ask, "(1) Is this a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the animal been trained to perform?"

The Parrot pipes up "(1) Yes it is, and (2), I had my wings clipped at birth, this animal walks me around the city. Now will you please STFU and drive."

I said uhm yes, Sir? Or Ma'am and did just that. In fine GUber fashion, forkin' bird stiffed me.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Let's assume, I have a service chicken.
> It is trained to lay me free range eggs.
> Can I take to wherever I go
> 
> ...


SIGH


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Another story,

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/pet-owners-game-emotional-support-animal-system-fly/story?id=30064532


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ub-urs said:


> Folks...you're well aware that if you have an ADA dog, you have to present certification if asked by an establishment, right? No way is this dog a service dog.


No you absolutely don't.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Guy with a parrot on his shoulder gets into the back seat of my GuberX Chevy. Knowing my rights I ask, "(1) Is this a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the animal been trained to perform?"
> 
> The Parrot pipes up "(1) Yes it is, and (2), I had my wings clipped at birth, this animal walks me around the city. Now will you please STFU and drive."
> 
> I said uhm yes, Sir? Or Ma'am and did just that. In fine GUber fashion, forkin' bird stiffed me.


Best!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> New York "therapy dogs".
> 
> http://nypost.com/2013/08/05/new-yorkers-use-bogus-therapy-dog-tags-to-take-fido-everywhere/


POST # 149/observer: Whack Job NYers
and their
Wacky "FAUX Therapy" Critters. They
ALL need a GINORMUS Dope Slap for
making things difficult for Legitimate
ADA Service Dog Owners!

Oh, yeah...Bison just reminded me that
if they Walk Upright and Speak English,
most people will be too agog to protest
"Therapy" Creatures.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

What is the big god damn deal? It's an animal. Stop being a *****. And, if you actually spent 45 minutes vac'ing your stupid little shitbox after an animal was in there, you are actually disabled yourself and should go on SSDI like every other layabout. As for the "person" that proudly stuck their greasy little chin up and said that they would refuse service animals in their vehicle, and that most military people are 'pos,' please kill yourself. I would bet crucial internal organs that if you were in the military, you were as useless as a xylophone on a hunting expedition. I hate you.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

eyewall said:


> LOL what exactly qualifies as a "service animal" these days?


POST # 2/eyewall: "Ahoy!" & Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums
from Unsettled Overnight Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

Speaking of WILD...that Avatar Photo
is a Doozy! Where in the Green Moun-
tain State was that taken ? Uh-oh! Time
for a Lil' Housekeeping:

"Please act Q U I C K L Y to Preserve 
your Legal Rights. Read the "Partner-
ship Agreement" carefully. NEW DRI-
VERS only have 30 Days to OPT-OUT 
of B I N D I N G ARBITRATION!"

Http://uberpeople.net/posts/402925

This has been a Driver Service ALERT
from these Notables:

chi1cabby....&....
Casuale Haberdasher


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I said I will transport them, just not in the passenger compartment. It's moot anyways, I grew a brain and quit Uber months ago.


POST # 29/TimFromMA: Ruh-ro !
The_One 's Avatar's
Latex "Ladies" just "unperked". DAMN!

Bison Chortling!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Willzuber said:


> Have you noticed, when you complain about some Ubering issue, there will be those who tell you to find a different job? It's interesting. They like to chime in and say things like "maybe being an Uber driver isn't for you" or "why did you sign on to Uber as a driver then, go find another job"? Ok, here you go, STFU because I have the right to voice a complaint/concern about anything I damn well please. You don't have to read my threads nor does your comment contribute to anything here.
> 
> Here's a thought, how about you go to Twitter and tell that lady if she doesn't like riding and dealing with Ubers, call a cab.


POST #48/Willzuber: ....Rrruh - Rrroh!
I think Your Avatar
was just put on "Choppa's" Doggie 
Doo-doo List ! NO NAUGHTY Insta-
Gram Pix of Mz. Ozzie's NON-BODY.

Oh, dear.....
Bison Chortling!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> I would not refuse to take pax with helping dog but I would tell the pax; the dog will be riding secured behind us and tied to my bumper.


POST # 63/MoneyUber4: HEY! How
did You know that
the PAX dog's name was/is/will be
"Rusty" ?

RIGHT! The Text from Chevy Chase was
just TOO coincidental to NOT be correct.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> pygmy pony?


POST #:83/frndthDuvel: ALLLRIGHTY-
THEN! Wow.... 42 Years
since "Pygmy Pony" entered the Rock
Lexicon.....................Lord Rest his Soul.
.....................and that of Warren Zevon.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

The pic is actually from Raleigh, NC a few years ago now.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Dog or not.....I'm letting her ride in my front seat....dang!!!!


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Just yell you have dog allergies and peel out!


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Just yell you have dog allergies and peel out!


I think this is the best advice provided on this subject!


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

leadcurescancer said:


> Seriously you are going to reject someone with what we call an assistance dog? Have you any idea these people rely on public transport almost exclusively? The dogs are clean and well trained, get over yourselves the attitude shows you are shallow and immature, completely lacking empathy.
> As everyone says lets hope it does not happen to you. Wonder what you might say then.


That's not the reason. The reason is because we dont want smelly dirty dogs climbing up on our seat with their muddy paws clawing into our seat covers. And when driver are barely making enough just to make a paupers living, we dont need the added wear and tear.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Major League said:


> That's not the reason. The reason is because we dont want smelly dirty dogs climbing up on our seat with their muddy paws clawing into our seat covers. And when driver are barely making enough just to make a paupers living, we dont need the added wear and tear.


I agree! My least favorite thing is pulling up to the Veterinarian and seeing a line of dogs and their owners waiting for their rides after the bar closed inside. 

Approaching 1700 rides, only one had a dog along. This is such a non issue all it does is go to show how ridiculously picky and unskilled in customer service roles most drivers are.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have around 1200 rides and have had dogs three times, wasn't an issue for me, one even called as soon as they requested and asked if it were OK. The others I let them know I had no problem with it but to be courteous and call the next driver in case they are allergic or afraid.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I once had this drunk chick claim that I had to let her service dog travel with us. She then carried the world's oldest dog into my car! Ummm, lady..you're the service animal, not the dog. lmao.


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

Where does one draw the line? Some people use monkeys as helpers. What if someone calls a pot belly pig service animal?


----------

